# Standard Phantom Poodles Post Pics Here!



## RustySpoo (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi, I'm absolutely in love with my Standard Phantom Poodle Rusty. I'd love to see some pictures of other Standard Phantoms out there in Poodleforum Land.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

I wish I had a phantom Spoo to shares pictures of 

They seem to be one of the colors that is just recently becoming more popular. I've seen lots of toy and mini phantoms, but not so many standards. 

Rusty's red and tan color is beautiful though - I've never seen a spoo his color!

The first spoo I ever saw that was phantom was this guy:









He's not mine, but he showed up in a google search I was doing while looking into poodles for the first time.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Gosh, the Standard Phantoms are beautiful! So proud that the Parti's and the Phantoms are making a mark for themselves in the Poodle world. I've only had Toys, but my first Poodle I got was in 1977, and he was the black & cream Phantom. Out of my 7 Poodles I've had over the years, 5 were Phantoms. In the early 1980's, I had to go through a horrible experience with a breeder, when I asked if she had any Phantoms. She said NO, and if any Phantoms came through her litters, she would immediately put them to sleep. I was absolutely flabbergasted by what she said that I just hung up on her. Even to this day, I remember her name. It truly horrified me. So I'm just so happy that they are finally being accepted.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I too don't have any Phantoms to post pictures of but I will defiantly have them in the future! They are close to my favorite color pattern in Standards! I have a Silver Sable Brindle Parti color right now. Love the Multi colors. You boy is very handsome RustySpoo!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Some of y'all have seen this before. Toy meets Standard.


----------



## RustySpoo (Sep 20, 2015)

Wow, what a horrible breeder to say something like that. I too would be horrified and I would remember that conversation forever. It's funny, people ask me what kind of dog he is... Little kids say "look its a poodle" adults say "what kind of dog is that"


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I love phantoms Rusty is a handsome boy


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

RustySpoo said:


> Wow, what a horrible breeder to say something like that. I too would be horrified and I would remember that conversation forever. It's funny, people ask me what kind of dog he is... Little kids say "look its a poodle" adults say "what kind of dog is that"


Children can be so wise, can't they. They tend to go with their first thought and not over think things like adults do.

VQ


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I do love Rusty's coloring so very much....fond of parti poodles as well as well.

VQ


----------



## PhoebeAndMe (Dec 25, 2015)

I didn't know about Phantoms, but wanted a SPOO particolored one eventually because as an adult we always have had 50-75 lb dogs...now I have one of those and an under 9 lb one, go figure. The phantoms are beautiful! I'm going to google some more.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow, those phantom spoos are striking arent they?

Does anyone know why this coat color is called "phantom"? For some weird reason that is a scary sounding name to me... Just curious what the origin might be.


----------



## Noelle Todd (Jan 18, 2016)

He is gorgeous. I have a sable phantom girl... here are some pictures of her


----------



## RustySpoo (Sep 20, 2015)

Rustys just a little over 10 months now. They sure do grow up fast.


----------



## RustySpoo (Sep 20, 2015)

My monster puppy.


----------



## RustySpoo (Sep 20, 2015)

Best lunch date ever with my Rustyspoo.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My grand dame blue and apricot Phantom Flower who will be 15 in May


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

I love parti poodles. I've never heard of a phantom, I have to do a little rsearch. Very handsome indeed!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

West U said:


> I love parti poodles. I've never heard of a phantom, I have to do a little rsearch. Very handsome indeed!



Oh yes, the Phantoms have been around probably just as long as the Parti's, Tinker was my first Phantom, and that was back in 1977. The lady we bought Tinker from told us he was a Phantom, but as for how the name came to be, I have no idea. I do know that the Phantoms and Parti's were frowned upon for breeding, and it's only been in the last 15 years, is when they have been increasingly more popular. Before that, they were very difficult to find, and to find a reputable breeder of them was even more difficult.


----------

